# Yellow fever shot



## kobentkm (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm going to travel to Kenya in 10 days and realize I forgot my yellow fever shot. 
I've tried to google it but the only place that pops up is Al Mankhool Health Center.

I'm planning to go for a quick one during lunch hours so if anyone knows some hospitals which are near Media City that have the shots, please let me know!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

That is the only place that is authorized to give that shot. They are supposed to be opening a new location near barsha mall but idk when.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most hospitals here can give Yellow Fever and so can some doctor's surgeries. You just need to call around and ask them. Maktoum Hospital used to do Yellow Fever too.


----------



## kobentkm (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks! I will call them first thing tmr if they have stock. If not I guess I have to go to Mankool then.


----------



## kobentkm (Feb 2, 2013)

I finally went to Al Mankool but the doctor there told me they recently opened a clinic in All Barsha called Al Barsha Primary Healthcare Centre (like 10 days ago or something).
didn't get the address but they mentioned its between Al Barsha Mall and the park. So if you need the shot and don't live near Bur Dubai, it's be nearer to go there.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

kobentkm said:


> I'm going to travel to Kenya in 10 days and realize I forgot my yellow fever shot.
> I've tried to google it but the only place that pops up is Al Mankhool Health Center.
> 
> I'm planning to go for a quick one during lunch hours so if anyone knows some hospitals which are near Media City that have the shots, please let me know!
> ...


I don't think you actually need one if you aren't coming from a country that in the yellow fever zone, or aren't travelling to another country that is. I think Kenya is a relatively low risk area - there have been no cases since about 1995 I think. Check with the consulate.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

kobentkm said:


> I'm going to travel to Kenya in 10 days and realize I forgot my yellow fever shot.
> I've tried to google it but the only place that pops up is Al Mankhool Health Center.
> 
> I'm planning to go for a quick one during lunch hours so if anyone knows some hospitals which are near Media City that have the shots, please let me know!
> ...


Most hospitals administer yellow fever vaccines, just different pricing if available. Al Mankhool is quite reasonable compared to other hospitals in the DHCC or elsewhere. 

If you are traveling from UAE to Kenya and back, you are not required to have the vaccine. Of course it's sensible to get one if you know you are going to a high risk area in Kenya. However, if you are going from Kenya to Tanzania as an example, then you are required to show proof when you arrive into Tanzania. But if you ask me, I say get it...simply for peace of mind at a relatively low cost 

Thanks for sharing the info on the new branch in Al Barsha, it's good to know


----------



## Lizment (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone in this thread managed to get a hold of any vaccination over the past week as I have heard there is a shortage? I visited the Al Barsha clinic and they still don't have any and also Al Mankhool is out. I am travelling to Ghana on Tuesday and have been told they will let me in the country but I will have to have the vaccination at the airport as soon as I land. Has anyone had this done before? I presume that everything will be clean as I imagine they want to avoid contamination or further infections but would appreciate any feedback if people have it. Also, has anyone been the situation where they have arrived back to Dubai without the certificate, after visiting a potentially infected country? I am curious as to how this would be dealt with here. Thank you you in advance for any feedback


----------

